# Shark finally released for 325/330



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> They just started shipping yesterday! Give me till Monday, at least!


Slacker. I'm sure someone will have a review by tomorrow. :eeps:


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

Newbie question of the day:
How do I install the software? 

Also:How easy is it to reverse? What are the alternatives to the Shark chip? Any experiences with them? Thanks.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Buff_AGM said:


> Newbie question of the day:
> How can do I install the software? Is a trip to the shop necessary? How easy is it to reverse? Thanks.


Instructions can be found here:
http://www.turnermotorsport.com/image/tms_chips/inject4.pdf

Note, the instructions are for the S54 injector, but procedures should be the same or very similar. You will need a 10A battery charger before you can proceed.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Slacker. I'm sure someone will have a review by tomorrow. :eeps:


 :rofl: :neener:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

So Plaz, are you going to start refering to your car as the 330i with ZJC (Jim Conforti) package now?:thumbup: Or just plain ZJC?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> So Plaz, are you going to start refering to your car as the 330i with ZJC (Jim Conforti) package now?:thumbup: Or just plain ZJC?


 :rofl: I like ZJC. Where's my forum, dammit!?!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Quote from the install guide:


> You further understand that any performance products manufactured by _Bonneville Motor Werks_ are to be used on your off-highway racing vehicle in compliance with California State Health and Safety Code Sections 39048 and 43001(a)


Are the Californians here planning to reverse and reapply the software before each smog inspection?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> Quote from the install guide:
> Are the Californians here planning to reverse and reapply the software before each smog inspection?


So in other words... this is not CARB legal as far as we can tell...

it would be interesting to find out though if leaving the car sharked would generate a fail result...

Anyone know a person with a facility who can run a test-only scenario to verify this? 

If we need to go back to stock before a smog test, I don't see a big deal about it since it's user reversible...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> If we need to go back to stock before a smog test, I don't see a big deal about it since it's user reversible...


Exactly... one big reason I didn't go with Dinan s/w or some other such option.


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Slacker. I'm sure someone will have a review by tomorrow. :eeps:


 :hi:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

bh330ci said:


> :hi:


Ahhh, you ponied up for FedEx?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

:eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> :eeps:


:supdude:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> :eeps:


Woohoo! Shark away!


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> :eeps:


I can't wait to hear your feedback. Let me know if you want to borrow my performance meter to compare before and after numbers.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> I can't wait to hear your feedback. Let me know if you want to borrow my performance meter to compare before and after numbers.


Yeah I definitely will want to borrow your meter!  And you can use my battery charger, which Sears was nice enough to have on sale today! :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh f the waiting... my order's in at Turner.


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

alee said:


> Oh f the waiting... my order's in at Turner.


That's the spirit, we've all waited long enough :rofl:

Status: In Transit 
[ On-Time ] 
Scheduled Delivery: Dec 4, 2003

Shipped to: CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: Dec 2, 2003

Package Progress:

Date Time Location Activity

Dec 3, 2003 10:04 P.M. LAUREL, MD, US ARRIVAL SCAN 
5:58 P.M. HORSHAM, PA, US DEPARTURE SCAN 
6:31 A.M. HORSHAM, PA, US ARRIVAL SCAN 
Dec 2, 2003 10:07 P.M. LYNNFIELD, MA, US DEPARTURE SCAN 
6:56 P.M. LYNNFIELD, MA, US ORIGIN SCAN 
5:40 P.M. US BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

It's halfway here :clap:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Oh f the waiting... my order's in at Turner.


 :rofl:

It was pretty formidable restraint that kept you from pulling the trigger for a week! I commend you.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

alee said:


> Oh f the waiting... my order's in at Turner.


 :rofl: Here's some pictures of my install, if anyone cares.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> :rofl: Here's some pictures of my install, if anyone cares.


Yeah, okay... AND? :rofl:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Inital Shark impressions (330Ci)*

Okay, I'm very pleased. :thumbup: :thumbup:

As soon as I pulled onto the street, I could feel a noticable power increase, which actually surprised me. I guess it could be my imagination, but I really wasn't expecting it to be so noticable. Mind you, it's not an enormous change (and I do have a CAI). But I felt something right away. Nice.

Throttle response is much improved. Very linear now. Better response time. This was what I wanted most, and I'm satisfied.

Of course, the 7k redline is great. With the 330's silly ratio of 2.93, I can now hit 70mph in second gear. Boy does the engine sound sweet between 6000-7000 rpms! 

I just took a short test drive on back roads, so I couldn't test the removal of the governer's cap.

These are just my initial responses. We'll see if my enthusiasm dies down over the next few days/weeks, or if it increases. :drive: :supdude:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> It was pretty formidable restraint that kept you from pulling the trigger for a week! I commend you.


 Now I am motivated to go see my parents this Christmas (access to AC power an all). Hopefully I won't accidentally kick off the injector in mid-flash rendering my car into a giant paperweight, stranding me at their house for a week. :yikes:

We've seen what happens when I try to change the bulbs in my car.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Now I am motivated to go see my parents this Christmas (access to AC power an all). Hopefully I won't accidentally kick off the injector in mid-flash rendering my car into a giant paperweight, stranding me at their house for a week. :yikes:
> 
> We've seen what happens when I try to change the bulbs in my car.


 :rofl:

Hey, but you did manage that hoary widescreen nav upgrade. I'm still in awe of that feat.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Okay, I'm very pleased. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> As soon as I pulled onto the street, I could feel a noticable power increase, which actually surprised me. I guess it could be my imagination, but I really wasn't expecting it to be so noticable. Mind you, it's not an enormous change (and I do have a CAI). But I felt something right away. Nice.
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Okay, I'm very pleased. :thumbup: :thumbup:


:thumbup: That means I won't have to try and call Turner tomorrow to cancel or anything.  Did you have the sticky pedal fix applied to your car? That also changed the car's throttle response a bit.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

alee said:


> Now I am motivated to go see my parents this Christmas (access to AC power an all). Hopefully I won't accidentally kick off the injector in mid-flash rendering my car into a giant paperweight, stranding me at their house for a week. :yikes:
> 
> We've seen what happens when I try to change the bulbs in my car.


Well, you're not even supposed to be in the car when it's rendering, so that makes it tough for even you to knock the injector out of the OBDII port.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

alee said:


> :thumbup: That means I won't have to try and call Turner tomorrow to cancel or anything.  Did you have the sticky pedal fix applied to your car? That also changed the car's throttle response a bit.


Nope. I never had the sticky pedal fix. My throttle pedal was never really sticky. Just sucky.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> ...and I'm satisfied...


Good to hear! :thumbup:

Does anyone know how many times you can "flash" and "re-flash" the ECU with the Shark?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Good to hear! :thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone know how many times you can "flash" and "re-flash" the ECU with the Shark?


42.

Seriously, I don't think there is a limit. No mention of a limit in the instructions.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> Good to hear! :thumbup:
> 
> Does anyone know how many times you can "flash" and "re-flash" the ECU with the Shark?


I always assumed it was unlimited.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the answer...

Now, how much of an improvement is the throttle response over the stock one?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> Does anyone know how many times you can "flash" and "re-flash" the ECU with the Shark?


Theoretically unlimited, although there is a practical number of flash write cycles (typically counted in the thousands, so I don't think you have to worry mucH).


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Thanks for the answer...
> 
> Now, how much of an improvement is the throttle response over the stock one?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=597763&postcount=93


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=597763&postcount=93


That's the same post you had earlier!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> That's the same post you had earlier!


Try this one.

:eeps: :rofl:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> That's the same post you had earlier!


 :rofl: Okay. Just wanted to make sure you read that. :angel:

How much of an improvement is really a subjective answer though. I can't quantify it by saying throttle response is improved by 50%. It feels a lot better. I'll have an even better idea after tomorrow. Not much lag left at all, if there even is any anymore. More tomorrow.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> How much of an improvement is really a subjective answer though. I can't quantify it by saying throttle response is improved by 50%. It feels a lot better. I'll have an even better idea after tomorrow. Not much lag left at all, if there even is any anymore. More tomorrow.


That's exactly what I wanted to find out! Thanks!


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> :rofl: Okay. Just wanted to make sure you read that. :angel:
> 
> How much of an improvement is really a subjective answer though. I can't quantify it by saying throttle response is improved by 50%. It feels a lot better. I'll have an even better idea after tomorrow. Not much lag left at all, if there even is any anymore. More tomorrow.


SpaceMonkey,

Congrats on probably being the first 325/330 -at least on this forum- to be sharked! Your enthusiasm sure sounds alluring to me. I hope I can test drive you car soon to experience the shark first hand!

FrenchBoy


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> :rofl: Here's some pictures of my install, if anyone cares.


OK, care to put some dialog with the pics. I gather installation of the shark is more than just plug 'n play?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Houston325Ci said:


> OK, care to put some dialog with the pics. I gather installation of the shark is more than just plug 'n play?


Not really. It's just like previous sharks. The instructions are VERY thorough. Some highlights:

Turn off all electronics, fan, etc.
Place battery charger on battery for ~20 minutes
Place injector into OBDII port, ensure light is green
turn key position to ON, exit the car
hit button on the injector
watch the pretty green and red lights flicker
turn key to off, wait 30 seconds, turn key back to ON
press button again for final clean up
go out and play at 7000 rpms


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Not really. It's just like previous sharks. The instructions are VERY thorough. Some highlights:
> 
> Turn off all electronics, fan, etc.
> Place battery charger on battery for ~20 minutes
> ...


Thanks, I was never involved w/ previous sharks. So, you need to have a battery charger for the install?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, here's a dumb äss question... why do they call it an "injector" and not a ECU flash?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Ok, here's a dumb äss question... why do they call it an "injector" and not a ECU flash?


"marketing"
:dunno:


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

My SI will be here any time now and it's snowing/freezing rain outside  :banghead:

EDIT: oh wait, 2 P.M. looks good :tsk:

http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/22901


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> I hope I can test drive you car soon to experience the shark first hand!


The MA autocross crew needs to start bugging Larry about a get together so we can thra.....err...test drive SpaceMonkey's car. 

And I was all set for my Christmas present being a new set of shocks too.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine has arrived. :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Mine has arrived. :thumbup:


:clap: Just in time... I'm ready to read another review.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> :clap: Just in time... I'm ready to read another review.


Not till Sunday at the earliest... getting Inspection I tomorrow, working Saturday.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

cenotaph said:


> The MA autocross crew needs to start bugging Larry about a get together so we can thra.....err...test drive SpaceMonkey's car.
> 
> And I was all set for my Christmas present being a new set of shocks too.


Absolutely!  I welcome other people to try out my car. I'd like to see if I'm just being delusional about the improvements. :eeps:


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> I'd like to see if I'm just being delusional about the improvements. :eeps:


Sadly, that is a real possibility


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

FrenchBoy said:


> Sadly, that is a real possibility


:flipoff:


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> Sadly, that is a real possibility


 :rofl: :bustingup :rofl:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

cenotaph said:


> :rofl: :bustingup :rofl:


 :flipoff: you too. 

So after driving around a decent amount today, the car feels much smoother. That about sums up my impressions ... smoother. I'm happy. I'm sure others will be able to impart more elaborate impressions. But Jim C has delivered yet again. This is how the car should have been from the factory.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Just ordered mine a few minutes ago. :thumbup: :clap: :banana: :supdude:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Just ordered mine a few minutes ago. :thumbup: :clap: :banana: :supdude:


:yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine arrives Monday. 

Scheduled Delivery: Dec 8, 2003 
Shipped or Billed on: Dec 4, 2003


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> Mine arrives Monday.
> 
> Scheduled Delivery: Dec 8, 2003
> Shipped or Billed on: Dec 4, 2003


You suck. 

Oh.. but we already knew that didn't we...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Geeze, isn't anyone with a 325 ordering one? Maybe I need to do it first...


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Okay, I'm very pleased. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> As soon as I pulled onto the street, I could feel a noticable power increase, which actually surprised me. I guess it could be my imagination, but I really wasn't expecting it to be so noticable. Mind you, it's not an enormous change (and I do have a CAI). But I felt something right away. Nice.
> 
> ...


Man, I'm drooling :thumbup: I'll be home Saturday and Sunday - send me an e-mail if you want to do some testing with the AP-22.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Yes, you're fine. According to the write up on Turner's website, the 325/330 Shark is optimized for 91 - 95 octane gas, so there was no need for multiple sharks.  :thumbup:
> 
> I'm to lazy to relink to their site. The ZJC effect is already getting to me. Oh and there's some post somewhere talking about Sunoco starting to drop 94.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I believe that is correct.


Yes & no. Technically, it is correct - but Jim C. has been known to help owner's who are legitimately selling one. I only know because a good friend sold his to an acquaintance when he decided to sell his '95 M3.

Assume that's the case, but hope for the best should you decide to sell it down the road.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Couple other questions:

Does the shark stay attached permanently? Or is it flashed and then removed from the port?

Also, how do you "reverse" the procedure? For example, say you have to go in for service, but want to "flash back" to the stock settings. Is that possible?

And since there's no limit to the number of flashings, then you could just reinstall the shark flash after visiting the dealer.

Just curious...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

> Does the shark stay attached permanently? Or is it flashed and then removed from the port?


No you remove it when you're done.


> Also, how do you "reverse" the procedure? For example, say you have to go in for service, but want to "flash back" to the stock settings. Is that possible?


You repeat the process.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Geeze, isn't anyone with a 325 ordering one? Maybe I need to do it first...


I'm thinking about it. The revised throttle mapping sounds tempting, but I'm not sure if it's worth $350+ to me.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

I broke down and ordered mine the other day. Should have it installed by Tuesday. 

BTW, somwone mentioned that Turner does not charge shipping. This apparently only applies to "chips" and not the injectors.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> I'm thinking about it. The revised throttle mapping sounds tempting, but I'm not sure if it's worth $350+ to me.


Ever driven any of the BMWs with sport mode? Think of it as putting your car in permanent sport mode for $350.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Regarding dealership services with the Shark...
> 
> I've actually taken my car to the dealership for various maintenance and warranty repairs on both cars, and not once did my service advisor bat an eyelash at the Shark Injector. He CERTAINLY knows about it, there's a small note at the end of the service write-up on all my trips about how "customer has aftermarket engine management software".
> 
> I'd have to test and see if they accidentally erased my Shark by mistake after each service though. 0-60 runs up to 7,000 RPM (66mph indicated) is a nice confirmation that the Shark is still installed. :thumbup:


Hmmm....that's interesting. I thought Jim Conforti claimed that only a "handful" of people would be able to tell that the engine software has been changed by the shark injector. Do you have a sense for how they knew this? If a regular dealership spots it so easily, and includes a write-up on your service agreement-- the Shark starts to sound less appealing --although your dealership may not caused you any grief over it-- its still "on record", and if you ever did have an expensive engine or ECU problem I could definitley imagine BMWNA trying to deny the warranty claim. What types of work was the dealership doing to the car when they noticed this? In other words, was it for something that seemed totally unrelated to the engine, yet they hooked up a DIS/MoDIC anyway and noticed it?

Then again, I guess this is sort of moot because I guess you can just remember to "deshark" you ECU before you bring it to a dealer. But I could definitely imagine myself forgetting to do that.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I originally ordered mine from Turner, but then got an e-mail stating they were out of stock for at least a week. Since this is sooooo urgent  and I could not wait any longer, I ordered it from Eurosport (thanks for your post KP) and it shipped yesterday! imp:

BTW, as KP mentioned, Eurosport truly has free shipping - Turner charges about $8-$9 for UPS ground.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Raffi said:


> BTW, as KP mentioned, Eurosport truly has free shipping - Turner charges about $8-$9 for UPS ground.


they charged me shipping when I ordered the other day.


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

robg said:


> Hmmm....that's interesting. I thought Jim Conforti claimed that only a "handful" of people would be able to tell that the engine software has been changed by the shark injector.


I think what he said was that only a handfull of people could tell if the software had been modified. Since he seems to be a geek at heart (we exchanged a number of emails last year), he problably meant this in the geeky sense. If you've sharked and then desharked your car, this might mean "modified" to a geek and there may indeed be some sort of detectable difference digitally but neither the dealer nor anyone else could tell. Another possibility in the geeky sense is that he wasn't considering the externally observable characteristics of the software when he made the statement. Anyway, I see how his statement could be 100% true (at least to him).


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

31st330i said:


> they charged me shipping when I ordered the other day.


Weird, I did not get charged when I ordered... :dunno:


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

31st330i said:


> I broke down and ordered mine the other day. Should have it installed by Tuesday.
> 
> BTW, somwone mentioned that Turner does not charge shipping. This apparently only applies to "chips" and not the injectors.


I called on Monday and they told me shipping for the shark injector was free. FWIW, I live in the same state - wondering if it's free to MA but they charge shipping for out-of-state orders :dunno:


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I originally ordered mine from Turner, but then got an e-mail stating they were out of stock for at least a week. Since this is sooooo urgent  and I could not wait any longer, I ordered it from Eurosport (thanks for your post KP) and it shipped yesterday! imp:
> 
> BTW, as KP mentioned, Eurosport truly has free shipping - Turner charges about $8-$9 for UPS ground.


No prob Raffi  . Well, here's the deal with the shipping. When Josh called and told me they have the software, they were currently still charging for the shipping (31st, I don't know if you ordered before me, but after I convinced Josh to also offer free shipping, he agreed to implement this to all the orders he would receive in the future). When I called Turner, the person I spoke to said they were not offering free shipping, but would do it anyway (you have to ask for it and plead I guess). But Eurosport will continue to offer free shipping (I don't know when they will stop implementing it and if they are only doing it for the new 325/330 software, but I'm guessing IF the price goes back up or until the end of the year). I should be getting mine on Monday or Tuesday. A friend of mine has a shop in the local area(www.eurospeedperformance.com), and I'm planning on testing out the software on his dyno before and after on Wednesday or Thursday. I should have a write up by the end of next week with a dyno chart and impressions.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

KP said:


> No prob Raffi  . Well, here's the deal with the shipping. When Josh called and told me they have the software, they were currently still charging for the shipping (31st, I don't know if you ordered before me, but after I convinced Josh to also offer free shipping, he agreed to implement this to all the orders he would receive in the future). When I called Turner, the person I spoke to said they were not offering free shipping, but would do it anyway (you have to ask for it and plead I guess). But Eurosport will continue to offer free shipping (I don't know when they will stop implementing it and if they are only doing it for the new 325/330 software, but I'm guessing IF the price goes back up or until the end of the year). I should be getting mine on Monday or Tuesday. A friend of mine has a shop in the local area(www.eurospeedperformance.com), and I'm planning on testing out the software on his dyno before and after on Wednesday or Thursday. I should have a write up by the end of next week with a dyno chart and impressions.


Sounds right. I did ask about the shipping when they told me it was free. I can't wait to hear your feedback next week - it will probably be the first one for this engine.


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

If I have the Dinan stage 3 soft will the Shark still work optimally?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Fisch330ciTB said:


> If I have the Dinan stage 3 soft will the Shark still work optimally?


I believe your car needs to have the stock software for the injector to work.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

First, if one already has Dinan stage 3, why shark? Shark only claims 8hp, right? Why Dinan stage 3 is not good enough?
Second, how would shark know it's not original and why would it care? All it needs to do is copy current software and replace with shark-ed software, right?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> First, if one already has Dinan stage 3, why shark? Shark only claims 8hp, right? Why Dinan stage 3 is not good enough?
> Second, how would shark know it's not original and why would it care? All it needs to do is copy current software and replace with shark-ed software, right?


I believe the Shark does some CRC checks against all "known" versions of the OEM software to ensure stability and make sure it doesn't [email protected]#$ something up.

I see where you're coming from though... if the shark is more like applying "patch" to change "parts" of the code, then I can understand why you must have the original software in there so the exact locations that need to be changed are where it expects it to be. If it was really completely writing over the DME software, then I would agree about why should it care what you have already. :dunno:


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> First, if one already has Dinan stage 3, why shark? Shark only claims 8hp, right? Why Dinan stage 3 is not good enough?
> Second, how would shark know it's not original and why would it care? All it needs to do is copy current software and replace with shark-ed software, right?


I always like to have options, and no...nothing ever is good enough.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

KP said:


> I should be getting mine on Monday or Tuesday.


Same here!  But I don't know if I will be able to stop by HACK's shack during the week or if I'll need to wait until the week-end to get it uploaded. HACK, when do you think is a good time? :angel:


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

i just picked up a diehard 71222 battery charger from sears, and on the left hand side there's a switch to choose either:
a) conventional low maintenance
or b) and maintenance free deep cycle
which one should i set it on? :dunno: 

PS: if anyone's in the whittier area you can borrow my charger to flash your software.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Fisch330ciTB said:


> I always like to have options, and no...nothing ever is good enough.


Words of a true mod'er :thumbup:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

jeff330i said:


> i just picked up a diehard 71222 battery charger from sears, and on the left hand side there's a switch to choose either:
> a) conventional low maintenance
> or b) and maintenance free deep cycle
> which one should i set it on? :dunno:
> ...


"a) conventional low maintenance"


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

what are the battery charger requirements? do the instructions make any recommendations?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

31st330i said:


> what are the battery charger requirements? do the instructions make any recommendations?


You need a charger with a 10 amp setting, or 20 amps if you have DRLs. Their example list: Sears DieHard 71210, 310, 320, etc. I picked up this one which is on sale for 33% off until next saturday. It worked fine.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

What about the BMW battery charging system-- would this meet the requiremets?
http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/access/battery-cat.htm


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

"20 amps if you have DRLs" :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

robg said:


> What about the BMW battery charging system-- would this meet the requiremets?
> http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/access/battery-cat.htm


1.25 amps? I wouldn't trust it. But what do I know.


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

what do you guys think is better, there's two diehard chargers at sears, the 21222 and the 21221. The 222 is fully automatic and shuts off after the battery's happy, but the 221 is manual and stays on until you take it off. I had the automatic one but i just returned it for the manual one because i didn't want to risk it shutting off by itself during the program flash. what do you guys think, should i have just stuck with the automatic one? they were both the same price for some reason...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, I now have a ZJC! Thanks again to The HACK for the use of his battery charger. We used my iPod as a mirror to check on the LED status of the injector during the various machinations of installation.

It will take some time to fully evaluate it, of course, but here are my initial impressions, after driving on some regular surface streets, highways, and a brief trafficky Mulholland Drive experience.

*Power:* 
Per my expectations, I don't think I have appreciably more overall power. But it sure _feels_ like there's more power. The revised throttle mapping plays some neat psychological games, for some neat psychological gains.

*Throttle mapping:* 
Very interesting.

Launches, 1-2 shifts -- I've never been one who complained about DBW "throttle lag," or trouble with smooth launches and/or 1-2 shifts. I don't think this is as much indicative of my car's setup being appreciatively different than anyone else's '02 330, as much as it is that I had less trouble than some, perhaps, adapting to the idiosyncracies of the system.

That being said, with the new mapping, I definitely find myself feathering/slipping the clutch less on launches and 1-2 shifts. The throttle response _at this point in the curve_ is definitely more predictable and consistent. As I mentioned to The HACK, it feels as if there's less "dead space" at the beginning of the pedal's travel. But again, I'm not sure how much of that is in my head vs. reality.

Acceleration -- There's little difference when mashing the pedal to the floor, of course. The top of the curve is the top of the curve. But there are definitely big differences in what I'd characterize as the "low-mid" part of the DBW throttle curve.

In fact, I'd even go as far as to say that there's a little bit of jumpiness/twitchiness when modulating the pedal at just under 20% throttle. You don't really feel it in normal street driving acceleration, because the engine isn't generally at high enough revs that it can respond quickly to the jump. But when driving, say, in 2nd gear with the revs up at 4500-ish, moving the pedal back and forth across this "lurch zone" -- say 17-22% throttle, the car jumps noticably.

I don't consider this a bad thing. It's part of the psychological game that makes the car feel more powerful than it really is. I certainly won't be driving in that band at anywhere near 10/10ths though, until I'm more acclimated to this new behavior. I wouldn't want to lurch unpredictably accelerating away from an apex on the track, for instance.

Interestingly, I think this rapid throttle advance within the curve is right around where the infamous CAI hiss/whistle occurs. I don't know if that played into Jim's planning at all when designing the new curve, but I suppose it's a possibility.

But while, as SpaceMonkey has observed, the car overall performs more smoothly, this is a bump in that smoothness that I'll have to get used to.

*Rev. Limiter*
Yup, it's higher. The engine will rev all the way to 7000. It sings a beautiful note up there, too.

*Top Speed Limiter* 
No (sane) opportunity to check this out yet. Definitely not going to pull a Butthead and check this out on Tepulveda Blvd.

I'm planning a short Vegas trip over the holiday break, so I'll surely plan my route to take me via Death Valley, where I can see whether I run out of balls or top speed first. I still think my judgement is such that I'll run out of balls before I run out of talent (in a straight line, anyway), so no guarantees that I will actually reach the car's top speed. But I'm certain I'll get it up over 128... for verification purposes only, naturally. 
:eeps:

*Overall Conclusions, Notes, and Recommendations*

If you have a sticky accelerator pedal, get it fixed before you install the Shark. A steeper DBW throttle curve and a sticky pedal would work together to drive you insane. Especially in that aforementioned "lurch zone."

It's pretty much what I expected. More fun, overall more predictable, and definitely more pep on the butt dyno. Absolutely worth the price of admission IMO.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Cool!

So have you tried rev-matching much with it? How is that affected? Heel-toe timing change? More instantaneous like with a mechanical throttle cable? Do the revs respond better to blipping the throttle?

This is getting more tempting as we go along.... :eeps:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Plaz, thanks for taking the time to write a review! :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Cool!
> 
> So have you tried rev-matching much with it? How is that affected? Heel-toe timing change? More instantaneous like with a mechanical throttle cable? Do the revs respond better to blipping the throttle?
> 
> This is getting more tempting as we go along.... :eeps:


I didn't notice that much difference in heel-toe or rev-matching behavior... but I did make a mental note that in my first heel-toe rev match, turning onto the street just north of HACK's place that I surprisingly nailed it perfectly. It was an easy, lazy rev match though.

I didn't miss any rev matches by a mile, as I must confess I do once in awhile, but I don't know if the software really affected that or not.

:dunno:

I think the major thing is to not expect the software to make your 330 an M3 -- it won't. It's more just *different* and a little sportier than anything else. I think HACK nailed it when he said it's like putting your car in "sport" mode, even though there's no button to do so on our cars.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

BlackChrome said:


> Plaz, thanks for taking the time to write a review! :thumbup:


My pleasure. :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I think the major thing is to not expect the software to make your 330 an M3 -- it won't.


 What a rip off. I spent $349 and all I can expect is some sportiness?  I fully expect E46 M3 performance! :madrazz:

:rofl:

Glad to hear you like the software... I can't wait to do mine. :clap:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> What a rip off. I spent $349 and all I can expect is some sportiness?  I fully expect E46 M3 performance! :madrazz:


 :rofl:

Seeing the posts on [some other board], you'd be surprised at some people's expectations.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the write-up, Plaz. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz,

We will be planning a DV trip in Jan/Feb. Mike, Kaz and I discussed about it yesterday. It will be a great opportunity to test out top speeds! We might stay a night in Furnance Creek as well.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Seeing the posts on [some other board], you'd be surprised at some people's expectations.


I'm still waiting for the posts that go "I spanked an E39 M5 with my sharked 325i" :rofl:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Plaz,
> 
> We will be planning a DV trip in Jan/Feb. Mike, Kaz and I discussed about it yesterday. It will be a great opportunity to test out top speeds! We might stay a night in Furnance Creek as well.


If I'm still around, I'll certainly try to join youse guyses. But I'm still going to do a holiday run.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

You making fun of 325i owners? 



alee said:


> I'm still waiting for the posts that go "I spanked an E39 M5 with my sharked 325i" :rofl:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> You making fun of 325i owners?


:dunno:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Just kidding...Al. You've lost your sense of humour. Didn't I tell you not to mix Zaino in your chicken broth? :tsk: :bigpimp:



alee said:


> :dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

You're probably right about the power gains being more pyschological. But I like it. 

I haven't driven my car as much as I would have liked since I Sharked it, but I can't recall a power 'lurch'. And normal everyday driving I'm constantly between 4500-6500 rpms. (well, now I suppose it's 4500-7000  )

I also didn't notice much improvement from the Shark with regards to heel-toe / rev matching.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> You're probably right about the power gains being more pyschological. But I like it.
> 
> I haven't driven my car as much as I would have liked since I Sharked it, but I can't recall a power 'lurch'. And normal everyday driving I'm constantly between 4500-6500 rpms. (well, now I suppose it's 4500-7000  )
> 
> I also didn't notice much improvement from the Shark with regards to heel-toe / rev matching.


:dunno:

Try cruising along in 2nd around 4500, and take your foot off the accelerator completely. Then slowly "squeeze" more power in up to about half throttle. I'll bet you'll feel a little bump in the curve.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Just kidding...Al. You've lost your sense of humour. Didn't I tell you not to mix Zaino in your chicken broth? :tsk: :bigpimp:


Withdrawal from kicking the Z habit.  I'm a G man now. :eeps:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> Ditto on the thanks for the review Plaz. I'm also particularly interested in the questions above, so if you have any thoughs on them as you spend more time in the car, please do post! :thumbup:


I will indeed.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

rumatt said:


> Ditto on the thanks for the review Plaz. I'm also particularly interested in the questions above, so if you have any thoughs on them as you spend more time in the car, please do post! :thumbup:


I guess I don't count.  :flipoff:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> I guess I don't count.  :flipoff:


No way. You were the pioneer in these here parts!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> I guess I don't count.  :flipoff:


Of course you do man...

actually, I just now saw your post about heel-toe and rev matching... :doh:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm sure everyone's dying to hear my review too.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> I'm sure everyone's dying to hear my review too.


will there be blood involved?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> I'm sure everyone's dying to hear my review too.


Actually, I'm very curious as to what it will feel like for one of you wacky step people.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Same here!  But I don't know if I will be able to stop by HACK's shack during the week or if I'll need to wait until the week-end to get it uploaded. HACK, when do you think is a good time? :angel:


Feel free to stop by during the week. It takes about 20 minutes and I'm usually home by 5:30pm.

That is, if you have some time with your schedule now that you're working again.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

jeff330i said:


> i just picked up a diehard 71222 battery charger from sears, and on the left hand side there's a switch to choose either:
> a) conventional low maintenance
> or b) and maintenance free deep cycle
> which one should i set it on? :dunno:
> ...


You need one that can supply a constant 10amp at 12v. Doesn't sound like your charger does that.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Actually, I'm very curious as to what it will feel like for one of you wacky step people.


How long does it take to get a new ECU after you fry the first one?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> How long does it take to get a new ECU after you fry the first one?


 :rofl:


----------



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

The HACK said:


> You need one that can supply a constant 10amp at 12v. Doesn't sound like your charger does that.


yeah i figured that so i returned it for the model below it (71221) which only has one switch: 10 amps or 2 amps.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

So sadly, nearly 30" of snow prevented brave1heart and myself from getting together to use his AP-22 Performance Meter to test out the Shark.

Hopefully next Saturday will be a bit nicer, and we can get some data for everyone.  Ideally if there's enough time, we can do stock, CAI, Shark, Shark + CAI.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Feel free to stop by during the week. It takes about 20 minutes and I'm usually home by 5:30pm.
> 
> That is, if you have some time with your schedule now that you're working again.


Thanks HACK. I'll MAKE some time, don't worry!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Some Shark Injector pics:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the review Plaz. Can't wait to here your impressions after getting in some more driving time. BTW, the 330 speed limiter is (or was) set at 135 mph for US spec and 155 mph for Euro spec cars.

Ready for more reviews/impressions


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> BTW, the 330 speed limiter is (or was) set at 135 mph for US spec and 155 mph for Euro spec cars.


AFAIK, all (non-M) US cars are limited to 128 mph. Due to normal spedo. error, this could read has high as 135 mph. The one exception is the ZHP equipped 330s which get the 155 mph limit IIRC.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

cenotaph said:


> AFAIK, all (non-M) US cars are limited to 128 mph. Due to normal spedo. error, this could read has high as 135 mph. The one exception is the ZHP equipped 330s which get the 155 mph limit IIRC.


While your statement might be true for BMW's manufactured prior to the current e46 325 and 330, it's no longer the case. I own a 2001 US spec 330Ci and I assure you it is limited to an indicated 135 mph. I can also assure you German spec 330's are limited to 155 mph. Additionally, the signal the ECU uses to calculate the speed limiter originates from the speedometer. There are some tuners here in German that sell nice little boxes you can install in this signal path to trick the ECU into thinking the car is traveling at lower speed and thus raising the top speed limiter.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> While your statement might be true for BMW's manufactured prior to the current e46 325 and 330, it's no longer the case.


Don't mean to be a nit-pick, but this is simply not true. While "indicated" speed may vary, they are limited electronically to 128 mph.

See the following link:

http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/3/330iSedan/techdata.htm?dNav_loc=_root.c3.c330isedan.techdata


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Don't mean to be a nit-pick, but this is simply not true. While "indicated" speed may vary, they are limited electronically to 128 mph.
> 
> See the following link:
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/3/330iSedan/techdata.htm?dNav_loc=_root.c3.c330isedan.techdata


I'm not going to argue and this is getting off topic anyway. All I will say is I get my information from one of the most respected BMW mechanics in Germany who just happened to develop and build Hartge's H50 among others.

Now let's get back to Shark installs and reviews


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> I'm not going to argue and this is getting off topic anyway. All I will say is I get my information from one of the most respected BMW mechanics in Germany who just happened to develop and build Hartge's H50 among others.
> 
> Now let's get back to Shark installs and reviews


That's cool. Who knows, you could be right. All I'm going on is what they publish. :dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> That's cool. Who knows, you could be right. All I'm going on is what they publish. :dunno:


And all I know is before the Shark, I've reached 135 on my speedo. :dunno:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> And all I know is before the Shark, I've reached 135 on my speedo. :dunno:


:eeps: ..and what gear might that have been in?  I can verify the 135 as well on my car. :angel:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

cenotaph said:


> The MA autocross crew needs to start bugging Larry about a get together so we can thra.....err...test drive SpaceMonkey's car.
> 
> And I was all set for my Christmas present being a new set of shocks too.


I'm jus' bout done with the room... SO, sure, we can trash SM's car at my digs. If he's naive enough to let us.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> And all I know is before the Shark, I've reached 135 on my speedo. :dunno:


Indicated - not actual.
:angel:


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

This has all been very interesting to follow. Curious: are performance gains from the Shark limted or hindered by the absence of a cold-air intake?

Obviously, throttle-mapping shouldn't be affected. I'm really not interested in going the CAI route because I don't want to deal with the incumbent hissing/whistling, and, frankly, there's too much contradictory information on whether or not CAIs offer small performance gains, no performance gains, or can actually diminish performance.

However, does the Shark get more from a CAI, or is the stock breather just as good (or better)?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

C-Bear said:


> This has all been very interesting to follow. Curious: are performance gains from the Shark limted or hindered by the absence of a cold-air intake?
> 
> Obviously, throttle-mapping shouldn't be affected. I'm really not interested in going the CAI route because I don't want to deal with the incumbent hissing/whistling, and, frankly, there's too much contradictory information on whether or not CAIs offer small performance gains, no performance gains, or can actually diminish performance.
> 
> However, does the Shark get more from a CAI, or is the stock breather just as good (or better)?


I think it depends on the car. Look at the dyno charts they have on their website.

The 325 cars seem to get more bang for the buck if you don't use a CAI. Adding the CAI won't get you much more.

330s are the other way around and need the CAI to get more power. Software alone doesn't seem to add that much to it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> I think it depends on the car. Look at the dyno charts they have on their website.
> 
> The 325 cars seem to get more bang for the buck if you don't use a CAI. Adding the CAI won't get you much more.
> 
> 330s are the other way around and need the CAI to get more power. Software alone doesn't seem to add that much to it.


I think this can easily be explained with the current OEM airbox. Both 325 and 330 uses the same airbox despite the latter has a bigger engine.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey step guys, hurry up with that review. My only beef with my 01 330i is that "lurch zone" with the first half inch to inch or so of throttle application. If it can reduce that, everything else is gravy for me.

Bob


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Any other step folks order an injector? Mine is here but I can't use for another 2 weeks.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm, I think I'm gonna wait till KP gets it installed. But Harbor Freight is having a sale on a 2/10/55 charger so I'll just to get that and get the Shark later.

Also, is there any sort of definitive info on the cutoff for the $349 price?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Also, is there any sort of definitive info on the cutoff for the $349 price?


Per Will Turner: 
"as of 01.01.04 the Injector pricing is going up by $50 (by the manufacturer)"


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> Per Will Turner:
> "as of 01.01.04 the Injector pricing is going up by $50 (by the manufacturer)"


Crap... Eurosport doesn't have a cutoff date though...


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

:throw:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I think he likes it... he's too busy out driving the car now to post...  :eeps:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I think he likes it... he's too busy out driving the car now to post...  :eeps:


 Anyone? Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## m3bs (Dec 24, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Anyone? Hello? Is this thing on?


I think everyone is "home for the holidays." Amazing how much the board traffic drops when people aren't at work.


----------



## 330i'02 (Jul 6, 2003)

*anyone seehn that ECIS special*

ECIS and shark on a step. Does anyone have that combo? Noticable difference, does the car feel more "perky"? Any info would help thanks


----------



## 330i'02 (Jul 6, 2003)

anyone else have the shark? I have a step and it seems as if the shark just makes the car feel like sport mode the whole time. Anyone else out there have a sharked step and would like to post their opinions on shark?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

I think everyone is on holiday and we'll have to wait until next week to hear anything. To bad the price was set to increase on Jan 1.


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

Stuka said:


> How about the induction into the 150mph club? :dunno:
> 
> Without the speed limiter, 330's can do a hair over 150mph, instead of the retarded 128. :tsk:
> 
> If I had a 330, that alone is worth the price to me. :bigpimp:


I know my speedo could be off but.... I tested the top end out 2-3 times to see if I get the same numbers. I've never posted about this but my car seems to have the speedometer top out at 144mph. My friend in his Type-R said his read 144/146mph while he was riding next to me. :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Drag'nGT said:


> I know my speedo could be off but.... I tested the top end out 2-3 times to see if I get the same numbers. I've never posted about this but my car seems to have the speedometer top out at 144mph. My friend in his Type-R said his read 144/146mph while he was riding next to me. :dunno:


You guys should verify your speeds with a GPS if you have one available to you. Speedos can vary in accuracy and margin of error increases the faster you go.


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

True. But both cars had the same reading on the speedometer.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Drag'nGT said:


> True. But both cars had the same reading on the speedometer.


True, but could be luck. Gotta measure with the same instrument to be sure.


----------



## rmongiovi (Feb 7, 2003)

Let's see... My opinions on Shark and step. Well, it's definitely not like being in sport mode all the time because it doesn't do anything about the shift points. As has been mentioned elsewhere, the steptronic still shifts at 6500 so you really don't get any benefit from the raised rev limiter (except in the last gear, of course 

I really bought it just because I HATE the stock DBW throttle response, and I was willing to blow $350 just in an attempt to repair that. So far, I'm happy with that. There's definitely a lot more low end torque available when you first take off. It's very easy to break the rear tires loose and cause traction control to engage, which has required a bit of relearning on my part. The car does, however, seem to be easier to achieve a smooth takeoff than it was with stock. I haven't experienced the throttle lag I used to have.

I have noticed that my average miles per gallon has gone up from 20.4 to 20.8. That's a welcome benefit, if indeed I can blame it on the Shark.

I'm still running on the stock intake, but I've got a Conforti intake on the way, so we'll see....


----------



## 330i'02 (Jul 6, 2003)

well it seems as if the shark is as good as its going to get. So shark it is.


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

rmongiovi said:


> I'm still running on the stock intake, but I've got a Conforti intake on the way, so we'll see....


Do keep us informed once you have the Conforti intake installed. I've been interested in the Shark for the very reasons you favor it -:nono:remapping the DBW software; if the Conforti intake truly gets the more out of the Shark than the stock intake I'd consider it, but I'd rather avoid aftermarket intakes both because their worth still seems highly debatable, and I'd really rather not listen to a hiss every time I accelerate hard.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

C-Bear said:


> I'd rather avoid aftermarket intakes both because their worth still seems highly debatable, and I'd really rather not listen to a hiss every time I accelerate hard.


The problem is, the whistle/shriek (it never sounded like a "hiss" to me) isn't just when accelerating hard... it comes on whenever the throttle is between about 15 and 20% open. So you get it *all the time,* even in sedate town and city driving.

Drove me batty. Removed my CAI, and have not regretted it at all. I noticed absolutely no change in performance on the butt dyno.


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

Plaz said:


> The problem is, the whistle/shriek (it never sounded like a "hiss" to me) isn't just when accelerating hard... it comes on whenever the throttle is between about 15 and 20% open. So you get it *all the time,* even in sedate town and city driving.
> 
> Drove me batty. Removed my CAI, and have not regretted it at all. I noticed absolutely no change in performance on the butt dyno.


Duly noted, and thank you.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Drove me batty. Removed my CAI, and have not regretted it at all. I noticed absolutely no change in performance on the butt dyno.


But some have said throttle reponse improves even more (more free reving) with a CAI? :dunno:

My Shark arrived today. But due to the weather and my flat, I don't think I'll be installing it. Might wait till after my scheduled oil service too.


----------



## rmongiovi (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, I'm especially nervous about the noise because I have a convertible. That was one of the reasons I chose the Conforti intake. Besides the fact that it's supposed to be quite well made, I saw some comments indicating that the foam filter they use makes the shriek less annoying than the paper K&N filter. I suppose it will all come down to "your milage may vary." The folks at Eurosport I talked to about it claimed to like the sound: "you can hear your engine breathing." He commented that the German name for the stock airbox is something like "intake noise muffler." Love them Germans and their imaginative names.

But by god, I bought the damned car for the "ultimate driving experience." I'm gonna do whatever I have to do to provide myself some truth in advertising.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

FWIW, my CAI (currently sitting in my closet) is also a Conforti.

Doeboy, I didn't notice anything but the sounds (both the good ones and the bad ones) from my CAI... perhaps it was a little more free-revving at higher RPMs, but I didn't really notice a change when removing it.

I do beat the piss out of my engine more now than I did then, though, too... so if I put it back on, maybe I will notice a difference.

:dunno:


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I do beat the piss out of my engine more now than I did then, though, too... so if I put it back on, maybe I will notice a difference.
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Do you also feel the car drives smoother now as others have experienced?


Smoother? Hmm... not really... but the throttle is more linear now for sure... any sudden blip on the throttle will make the car want to go...

that and I've been watching my MPG reading go down...down...down....


----------



## Banker (Feb 3, 2004)

I just sharked my '02 step 325i last weekend and my initial reaction was that the changes are subtle. Probably due to the slush box more that anything else as the improvements seem to be more apparent in the 5 speeds as reported. I also have a Gruppe M intake.

Having said that, throttle response is better...much smoother and more linear without the dredded lag off idle as others have said. 

When in manual mode, the fun begins. The improvements are much more noticible particularly above 3500 rpm and all the way up to 6000 or so. The car definitely feels like it's pulling harder and reving up faster. And it really sounds sweeeet up over 4500!

I haven't noticed any pre-detonation, but will keep an ear tuned to it. We also have only 91 octane petrol here.

Overall I'm happy with the purchase. Thanks to this board and others my expectations were in line with reality.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I think we need to be carefull when comparing notes. The "injector" will behave differently on 325's vs 330's and step vs manual.

My experience is srictly with a manual 330ci. Having had a 325 loaner in the past it sure can use all the help it can get. For the 330 it wasn't so much about power but finally fixing the damned annoying throttle...this I believe it does to about 90% (it does not entirely cure it)


----------



## KevinJ_2k1325ci (Feb 13, 2002)

*Yes you can go back to stock at any time.*

Even if your engine blew up, the Shark Injector would not be the cause and anyone to suggest such a thing OBVIOUSLY knows nothing at even the basic level of their engine or engine tuning. What do you think the shark is NOS?????? just dumb.

I just installed the Shark last week. I have conversed with Jim Conforti himself who made the software last year in detailed back and forth email discussion where I expressed some of my ideas and questions on the (at the time) forthcoming shark). Jim has been tuning BMW's for many years. Jim is not a "tuner" but an Engineer and has the pedigree to prove it. Jim Conforti has just announce a program where is is getting out of the tuning software end of the business. The reason is because Jim has created a IDE environment where tuners can buy software ($1000) to create custom software for customers which they can download to their cars via a laptop creating unlimited tuning profiles. Anytime a Developer releases his own developer tools....then he/she has reached the highest level of expertise (yes I'm in the software business).

There is absolutely no other tuned software that exists in the BMW community that allows you to download your original ECU and upload a new one and for you to be able to safe guard it and go back to stock anytime you wish and vice versus go back to sharked!

The Shark on my 325 has so far done the following:

Increased throttle response greatly which translates through to peddle response.
Improved performance in the low-mid to upper RPM band in each gear
Increased rev limit on my steptronic to 6500 (limited by stock tranny software) I would need Dinan software to increase tranny limit.

Is it worth $350. Well at first thought you would think no BUT even without enhancements, there is improved throttle response over OEM which makes driving more enjoyable and the higher rev limit is an added bonus so you don't have to power drop off at the end of the band. Once you have a few enhancements like a intake or throttle, your engine will be able to take full advantage of them and still meet emissions requirements. Additionally you won't have to worry that the dealer wiped out your ECU, you just put it back. For example I had my altenator replaced and they wiped my software. Although before the fact of having the Shark but I could have easily gone back to it.

The only thing I can say is that Dinan 0 HP/Torque and look at the Shark. Although Jim C. doesn't market his product, it was said that the Shark beats Dinans stage III software and I believe it.



Tanin said:


> Doesn't the Shark allow you to add or remove the software at will?
> 
> if so...would your car read fault codes every time you did this?


----------



## fcotanis (Jan 30, 2004)

Spark knock anyone? 

"Disclaimer": I listen to my car and can hear things that the average listener does/may not hear.

I recently got the shark on my vehicle thinking this was the least agressive best software for a reliable upgrade. I get spark knock when my engine gets to full operating temperature on throttle transition(for example transitioning from cruising for a little while(feathering the throttle) to 1/2 throttle when passing on a 4 lane road).

My car is an 02 330i.
In a bid to eliminate the issue I have new spark plugs, new O2 sensors, new MAF, new fuel filter ....and still ...the new spark knock on throttle transition.
It sounds like gear teeth on a bycicle trying to engage next gear but missing. It lasts a very short time.

HOWEVER... It is reasonable enough that I am willing to live with it because of how nice the car feels(isn't that real descriptive). And the knock sensors should be detecting this and back off timing so that the engine should be fine.
Oh by the way - Shell 93 is what I am putting in my vehicle.

Idle is better, power delivery is better and stronger, my clutch operation is easyer - no more hiccup starts, engine does not feel out of breath at high rpm but rather as if it's within normal usual rpm operating range.
Yeah, I find myself looking for backroads. Wish my hearing was a little less perceptive with the spark knock. Maybe I will find a way to make it go away since the main stream of you guys is not hearing anything.

Comments are welcome, thanks for reading!
Best of luck to everyone,
Filip


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

fcotanis said:


> Spark knock anyone?


 A-HA!!

So I'm not the only one. :thumbup:

My wife hears it too... described it as sounding like "marbles shaking in a can"

I do find it almost goes away entirely with sufficient octane boost.

I'm just worried about what, if any, long term damage/fouling it will do to my cylinders and heads.

Also an '02 330i.


----------



## fcotanis (Jan 30, 2004)

Plaz said:


> A-HA!!
> 
> So I'm not the only one. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


What brand and octane of gas are you running? Shell as well? 
Thanks,
Filip

PS I share your concern.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

fcotanis said:


> What brand and octane of gas are you running? Shell as well?
> Thanks,
> Filip
> 
> PS I share your concern.


 A variety of brands, but all we can get out here in CA as garden variety premium is 91 octane.

If I mix in a few gallons of Union 76 100 octane unleaded racing fuel, the knocking subsides significantly.


----------



## crap_shoot (Dec 29, 2003)

Plaz said:


> A-HA!!
> 
> So I'm not the only one. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


So THAT's what that is! I hear a grumble just at throttle tip in which must be the same thing you're hearing. I will pay closer attention to it tonight when I drive home.

This is most notable when I'm backing out of my garage and not pressing the throttle at all, just slowly lifting the clutch pedal. I'm stalled the car a few times like this, and even if I don't stall it, I get the shake like it's getting ready to stall. Maybe the same issue.

All you manual shark drivers try putting the car in first or reverse at a stop, then slowly lifting the clutch to get the car going. Does it feel as if it's going to stall?

Is this something we need to worry about?


----------



## fcotanis (Jan 30, 2004)

Well you are at the minimum of the Octane requirement of the Shark ... if the gas is anything below that you are defn in trouble.
_I think_ that the shark is optimistic and it starts with the 95 maps and then backs down to 91 as you put the engine under load if it needs too (meaning the sensors detect spark knock)

I will be trying 94 Sunoco to see how it goes (except for burning a hole in my wallet)
Best of luck to you,
Filip


----------



## fcotanis (Jan 30, 2004)

crap_shoot I [/I]highly[/I] doubt we're talking about the same thing.
What you are describing does not sound like spark knock.
I would have to hear it.

Usually spark knock occurs when you put the engine under acceleration - thus under load more.
Feathering the throttle won't get you spark knock.
Filip


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

crap_shoot said:


> All you manual shark drivers try putting the car in first or reverse at a stop, then slowly lifting the clutch to get the car going. Does it feel as if it's going to stall?


I do that a lot... no it doesn't feel like it's going to stall. At least not to me... :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Why would you do that a lot? :dunno: I assume he meant letting out the clutch but without applying any gas.


Yeah... that's what I took it to mean, and hence that's what I meant...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

fcotanis said:


> Usually spark knock occurs when you put the engine under acceleration - thus under load more.


 Correct -- what I hear is mostly under low rev, high torque situations... say, going 15 mph in 2nd in a parking garage, then giving a whole lot of gas to accelerate from low revs.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> OK, so how about answering the question.  Why would you do that often?


Uh... to get the car moving from a red light? :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> It's the "without pressing the throttle" part that is confusing me.


helps get smoother starts if the car starts to creep before squeezing on throttle...


----------



## bsm325xi (Mar 24, 2002)

crap_shoot said:


> All you manual shark drivers try putting the car in first or reverse at a stop, then slowly lifting the clutch to get the car going. Does it feel as if it's going to stall?


It did before I installed the Shark Injector. After installation, the hesitation/stalling feel went away. Now it is much, much better.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Has anyone noticed problems with drivability when using fuel with octane rating 93? 

How is fuel consumption? I'd expect that similarly to the CAI, fuel consumption will get worse with hard driving but has any of you compared consumption on similar roads under similar driving? With the CAI, I gained ~ 2 mpg on flat straight roads at constant speed.

TIA


----------



## crap_shoot (Dec 29, 2003)

brave1heart said:


> Has anyone noticed problems with drivability when using fuel with octane rating 93?
> 
> How is fuel consumption? I'd expect that similarly to the CAI, fuel consumption will get worse with hard driving but has any of you compared consumption on similar roads under similar driving? With the CAI, I gained ~ 2 mpg on flat straight roads at constant speed.
> 
> TIA


My MPG gauge has been on 17 since I sharked and CAIed my car. The reason being is I can't stop my right foot from inducing WOT in every gear at every opportunity. Even once I'm up to speed I find myself goosing the gas so I can hear the CAI's "waaat! waaat!").

It's only money!


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Shark Update*

We installed the Shark in my car with Spacemonkey who was gracious enough to bring his battery charger to my house yesterday. Well, I can't tell any difference in acceleration whatsoever. The only difference (other than the raised rev limiter of course) is that throttle response is marginally better when transitioning from partial to full throttle. It is possible that I may not be able to tell a peak HP gain of 5 or so ponies at the wheels, although that was not the case with the ECIS CAI (installed over a year ago). The intake made a very noticeable difference immediately. Whatever the throttle response gain over stock in my car, it is at least 80-90% due to the CAI and the rest to the Shark, that's how small I feel the Shark's contributions is. On the plus side, there are no issues with drivability (93 octane) that I can tell, except that it takes a bit more gas in order not to stall it off the start (idle speed is still the same). Of all the mods that I have done so far, this is honestly the only one that I am not sure is worth the money. For anyone out there looking to spend $350, get the CAI (any CAI) over the Shark. I was hitting the rev limiter in a few spots at the autoX last year and I am at least hoping that the raised rev limiter will shave some time off this year.

On an unrelated note, I wanted to mention that Spacemonkey's SO3s ride at least as well as my ES100s and have absolutely no tramlining that I could tell (we both have 235/40/17 all around). My ES100s handle well but follow the grooves in the road excessively.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Anyone else disappointed with the Shark's almost non-perceivable enhancements in 325s?

Thanks,
FrenchBoy


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

*Update*

OK, I drove 250 miles on a variety of roads this morning and I wanted to give you an update on the Shark now that I've had a better opportunity to get a feel for it. The power gain is more noticeable at speed above 4K RPMs - the car definitely revs quicker and throttle response is instantaneous. The power delivery is very smooth and linear, which is one of the reasons why a 5 HP peak gain is hard to feel. I was also glad to find out that fuel consumption is at least as good under similar driving. My previous post was based on more limited driving (mostly lower speed backroads). In addition, I had just driven Spacemonkey's 330i with a Gruppe M intake and Shark and the torque difference between his car and my 325 was so noticeable that it erased some of my reference points. Again, the power gain is subtle and the throttle response improvement is not as significant as going from stock to CAI but there is a gain nonetheless and overall the car has a better feel to it. It's nice to feel the car leap forward when you go from partial to full throttle at 80+ MPH )


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> OK, I drove 250 miles on a variety of roads this morning and I wanted to give you an update on the Shark now that I've had a better opportunity to get a feel for it. The power gain is more noticeable at speed above 4K RPMs - the car definitely revs quicker and throttle response is instantaneous. The power delivery is very smooth and linear, which is one of the reasons why a 5 HP peak gain is hard to feel. I was also glad to find out that fuel consumption is at least as good under similar driving. My previous post was based on more limited driving (mostly lower speed backroads). In addition, I had just driven Spacemonkey's 330i with a Gruppe M intake and Shark and the torque difference between his car and my 325 was so noticeable that it erased some of my reference points. Again, the power gain is subtle and the throttle response improvement is not as significant as going from stock to CAI but there is a gain nonetheless and overall the car has a better feel to it. It's nice to feel the car leap forward when you go from partial to full throttle at 80+ MPH )


That sounds more like it. I'm very pleased with the Shark, especially in DBW throttle improvements. Glad you're more happy with it after driving some more. I had a feeling that would be a case after your initial disappointment.

Now you need a SSK. :angel:


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

I accidentaly downshifted into third driving back home tonight unawary of how fast I was going. Well, I guess I can say the shark sort of saved me. By the time I let go of the clutch I was doing 6800 rpm in third gear :yikes: .


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

rumratt said:


> Shark has no relevance in that situation. :dunno:


You think so? Well, was sort of worried so I gave Eurosport a call and they said that it was fine :dunno: . Didn't heard any noise/smell, so I'm assuming it's ok to take it to 7000 on a downshift as well :dunno: . Maybe I'm just trying to comfort myself


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

KP said:


> You think so? Well, was sort of worried so I gave Eurosport a call and they said that it was fine :dunno: . Didn't heard any noise/smell, so I'm assuming it's ok to take it to 7000 on a downshift as well :dunno: . Maybe I'm just trying to comfort myself


I've taken mine to 7000 before upshifting...


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

My Shark will be here tomorrow so I am shopping for a charger. I can't find any of the charger the instructions recommended but I found DieHard 71222, think it would work (it does have 10AMP charge)?

I especially like the 50 amp engine start feature since I don't have any jumper cable!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

KP said:


> You think so? Well, was sort of worried so I gave Eurosport a call and they said that it was fine :dunno: . Didn't heard any noise/smell, so I'm assuming it's ok to take it to 7000 on a downshift as well :dunno: . Maybe I'm just trying to comfort myself


I guess its roughly the same in terms of engine wear regardless of whether happened as a result of donshift, or by revving the engine. But, no software can prevent an over-rev on a downshift- you were lucky that you ended up at 7k-- If you'd been going faster, you could have made the engine turn way beyond that and then it would've self-destructed. The reason for this is that the wheels are ultimately connceted to the trans which is connected to the enigne, so if the trans turns at a certain speed, the engine has to keep up (since its locked together as long as the car is in gear). So, the shark really had no bearing in this situation.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

So I Sharked my car this Tuesday.  

However, I have been sick since Monday so I haven't gotten a chance to really drive it (so far I have only driven like less than 20 miles!) but here are my initial impressions...

1) Installation: It was really easy! I followed the instructions to the dot and everything went smoothly. The charger (Sears DieHard 71222) I bought worked great! BTW, I used under-the-hood jump posts...

2) Throttle resonse: like others have already stated, the car does seem easier to drive. 1 to 2 shift seems smoother (used to be really jerky). The engine seeems rev faster. I'd have to do more driving this weekend to feel more difference.

3) 7000RPM limiter: Gotta love this! To me, this feature along worth the price! It sounds so good after 6500RPM all the way to the new redline! I used to hit the rev limiter often but I don't think I'll have any more chance to do that now!  

All in all, the difference is very subtle but I think it's well worth the $350. :thumbup:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Kool. I ordered mine this week, so hopefully it's on the way


----------

